# I need some Advice



## darkshadow (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I live here in Philippines now and I have a boyfriend from Paris, France and he want that we get married in France. And I check on the website in order to get a visa they need some of my documents like bank statements, medical insurance which I dont have. What should I do?
Is it easy that we get married here in the Philippines and I file a Spouse Visa?
Your advices is highly appreciated. 

Thank you,
Darkshadow


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Its not hard to get married here, at least it was not for my wife and I , Im American and I thought the stuff they wanted was not hard to do


----------



## kozitsme (Jul 2, 2013)

darkshadow said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I live here in Philippines now and I have a boyfriend from Paris, France and he want that we get married in France. And I check on the website in order to get a visa they need some of my documents like bank statements, medical insurance which I dont have. What should I do?
> Is it easy that we get married here in the Philippines and I file a Spouse Visa?
> ...


Hello Dark shadow,
Getting married in the Philippines, not simple but better option for you both. Your boyfriend will need to apply for a CCAM in France (CNI), which is a certificate that will allow you both to get married in Philippines. There will be lots of paper work in your local town hall also. Once married, all documents need to be translated into french. You apply for a long stay visa, which should be free for a spouse of a french citizen All residence formalities are processed once your here, at the local prefecture where your BF lives in France. Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

I believe countries ask for bank statements because the country wants to verify that you can support yourself. In your case, you will be depending on your fiance' for support. Countries usually have a form where somebody, such as a fiance', can promise to be your financial support.
For insurance, that is a new one for me, but could you perhaps purchase the appropriate insurance and then submit it as proof of coverage?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Getting Married*



darkshadow said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I live here in Philippines now and I have a boyfriend from Paris, France and he want that we get married in France. And I check on the website in order to get a visa they need some of my documents like bank statements, medical insurance which I dont have. What should I do?
> Is it easy that we get married here in the Philippines and I file a Spouse Visa?
> ...


Hello Darkshadow, 

It is not really that simple as far as getting married. In the Philippines you have to go through certain steps, to qualify, i.e., Barangay Clearance, NBI Clearance, Postal Photo ID, You have to attend a seminar at the CANOMAR office in Manila, have to have many documents, proof of purchase of wedding ring, etc., photos, he has to have tax returns for the last three years so that he can prove that he can support you. You will also have to have a medical exam and show documented proof you are safe to travel. This takes 2 days and is expensive and is done at St. Luke's Medical Center in Manila. I don't know if your fiancee is planning to immigrate you to France but it won't be easy in any case. It will also be very expensive. 

There are other things that need to be done, i.e., he needs to meet your parents and your family.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Darkshadow I believe will have to attend the canomar before she is allowed to leave the country even as a fiance. Having a medical is an american thing, it may not be necessary for europe. My wife had here medical at the airport when we landed.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> Hello Darkshadow,
> 
> It is not really that simple as far as getting married. In the Philippines you have to go through certain steps, to qualify, i.e., Barangay Clearance, NBI Clearance, Postal Photo ID, You have to attend a seminar at the CANOMAR office in Manila, have to have many documents, proof of purchase of wedding ring, etc., photos, he has to have tax returns for the last three years so that he can prove that he can support you. You will also have to have a medical exam and show documented proof you are safe to travel. This takes 2 days and is expensive and is done at St. Luke's Medical Center in Manila. I don't know if your fiancee is planning to immigrate you to France but it won't be easy in any case. It will also be very expensive.
> 
> There are other things that need to be done, i.e., he needs to meet your parents and your family.


Jim, Just wondering, did you mean in his own country he has to provide tax returns?? Or here in the Philippines? Is that new? Maline and I did not have to do that, proof of wedding ring, photos or much of anything except fill out the paperwork, counseling, phy etc


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Possible Immigration*



colemanlee said:


> Jim, Just wondering, did you mean in his own country he has to provide tax returns?? Or here in the Philippines? Is that new? Maline and I did not have to do that, proof of wedding ring, photos or much of anything except fill out the paperwork, counseling, phy etc


If there is any possibility of him wanting to immigrate her to France, I am sure that the French Immigration Service has similar requirements as what is required by the USA. 

When Nila and I married we had to have all of these documents, mentioned above, and I had to submit 3 consecutive tax returns documenting my income.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

JimnNila143 said:


> Hello Darkshadow,
> 
> It is not really that simple as far as getting married. In the Philippines you have to go through certain steps, to qualify, i.e., Barangay Clearance, NBI Clearance, Postal Photo ID, You have to attend a seminar at the CANOMAR office in Manila, have to have many documents, proof of purchase of wedding ring, etc., photos, he has to have tax returns for the last three years so that he can prove that he can support you. You will also have to have a medical exam and show documented proof you are safe to travel. This takes 2 days and is expensive and is done at St. Luke's Medical Center in Manila. I don't know if your fiancee is planning to immigrate you to France but it won't be easy in any case. It will also be very expensive.
> 
> There are other things that need to be done, i.e., he needs to meet your parents and your family.


Wow! 
I married in Pampanga and only had to fill out paperwork at the municipality, my Filipina wife had to show the CENOMAR from NSO, we needed birth certificates, ID/passports and the counseling was performed at the same office. 

I did not have to provide photos or financial info (tax returns or bank) or wedding ring info. 

I wonder if somebody was just curious of your financial strength for curiosity’s sake or if they were gathering information for some other reason, some personal gain reason.


----------

